# Problème suppression mail sur entourage impossible



## acidxrock (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai voulu récemment faire du "nettoyage" dans ma boite mail (entourage), cependant tous les mails ont été supprimés normalement sauf  une dizaine , à chaque fois que j'essaye de les supprimer tous ou un par un Entourage se met à bugger, je suis obligé de forcer à quitter Entourage à chaque fois que je veux eteindre l'ordinateur car il bloque toute fermeture.
Je suis sur que si j'arrivais à supprimer ces mails tout redeviendrai normal.Il faudrait que je les force à se supprimer mais je ne sais que faire.... 

Pouvez vous m'aider? 

merci d'avance!


----------



## Aliboron (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Ce que tu décris fait fortement penser à un problème de corruption de la base de données. Je suppose que tu n'as pas fait de reconstruction, c'est donc par là qu'il faut commencer : tu tiens la touche "Option" enfoncée pendant le lancement d'Entourage et, une fois que tu as la fenêtre de l'utilitaire de base de données, tu demandes une reconstruction. Je pense que ton problème sera résolu. Sinon, reviens vers nous...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : 
Ceci dit, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, plus précisément de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## acidxrock (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
merci pour ta réponse , en fait apparrement il doit y avoir un souci car   j'ai suivi ta consigne et dès qu'il arrive vers la fin de la   reconstruction ça se met à bugger et l'utilitaire reste figé avec le   petit rond multicolore qui tourne sans cesse......


----------



## Aliboron (23 Octobre 2010)

acidxrock a dit:


> .../... dès qu'il arrive vers la fin de la reconstruction ça se met à bugger et l'utilitaire reste figé avec le petit rond multicolore qui tourne sans cesse...


Bon, on peut craindre que la corruption soit plus importante que prévue et que la reconstruction soit impossible. Il va être temps de vérifier l'état de tes sauvegardes. 

Si tu as une sauvegarde récente de ton dossier "Identité principale" essaye, dans Entourage, de récupérer tous les messages récents, regroupe-les dans un dossier et fais glisser ce dossier vers le bureau. Ça te créera une archive .MBOX que tu pourras réimporter dans ta sauvegarde précédente après l'avoir récupérée, remise en place dans le dossier "Identités Office 2008" puis lancée (en passant par le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité...")

Si tu n'as pas de sauvegardes... c'est mal barré...


----------



## acidxrock (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai bien lu ta réponse, en fait j'avais deja sauvegardé certains mails important en fait il ne reste que des spams, est -il possible juste de reconstruire ou reformater Entourage (ce qu'il y a dedans n'est vraiment pas important) afin d'avoir une boite de réception neuve et saine car je trouve le le logiciel "mail" un peu trop simple..si c'est possible sinon je me rabattrai sur mail mais je laisserai une boite mail corrompue je pense ...
merci!


----------



## Aliboron (24 Octobre 2010)

acidxrock a dit:


> est-il possible juste de reconstruire ou reformater Entourage (ce qu'il y a dedans n'est vraiment pas important) afin d'avoir une boite de réception neuve et saine


Facile : tu vas dans le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." et là, demander "Nouvelle..."

Tu en seras quitte pour recréer tes comptes, règles et autres choses qui n'ont pas pu être exportées. Pour les contacts et le calendrier, si tu as auparavant coché les cases voulues dans les préférences d'Entourage, onglet "Services de synchronisation" tu pourras les récupérer de la même façon.


----------



## acidxrock (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
merci pour ta réponse, j'ai essayé de faire la manip et rien n'a changé alors j'ai desinstallé tout office en utilisant "supprimer office" et je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une bêtise mias une fois tout réinstallé j'ai le message suivant lorsque j'ouvre Entourage : "Impossible d'ouvrir cette identité avec cette version de Microsoft Entourage" c'est à devenir dingue


----------



## Aliboron (25 Octobre 2010)

acidxrock a dit:


> j'ai essayé de faire la manip et rien n'a changé


Quelle manip exactement ? Décris point par point ce que tu as fait et ce que tu observes.




acidxrock a dit:


> j'ai desinstallé tout office en utilisant "supprimer office" et je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une bêtise mais une fois tout réinstallé j'ai le message suivant lorsque j'ouvre Entourage : "Impossible d'ouvrir cette identité avec cette version de Microsoft Entourage" c'est à devenir dingue


En général, la désinstallation réinstallation est un sport qu'on ne pratique pas vraiment sur Mac OS X (on laisse généralement ça aux cousins windowsiens) pour la bonne raison que ça n'apporte généralement pas de solution appropriée aux problèmes qu'on rencontre. En particulier, ce n'est sûrement pas un moyen de traiter une corruption de base de données. En tout cas, il est le plus souvent préférable de commencer par bien isoler le problème car dans la très grande majorité des cas, on retrouve le problème exactement là où on l'avait laissé (tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas dans une corruption des fichiers de l'application qu'est la cause).

Mais bon, si on doit désinstaller et réinstaller une application, il faut le faire dans les règles, sinon on risque d'ajouter des sources de problèmes supplémentaires. En l'occurrence, pour Office il faut utiliser l'outil "Supprimer Office" puis redémarrer, vider la corbeille et refaire l'installation depuis le disque. Ensuite (et c'est là que le message d'alerte prend tout son sens) *il faut faire les mises à jour*, actuellement les mises à jour 12.1.0 puis 12.2.7. Faute de quoi, on se retrouve avec une version installée plus ancienne que celle qui était utilisée précédemment...


----------



## acidxrock (25 Octobre 2010)

ça yest ca refocntionne j'ai suivi tes conseils et les mises à jour sont effectués tout refonctionne correctement!
merci beaucoup pour ton aide, grâce à tes conseils je vais pouvoir utiliser Entourage! 
merci encore!!


----------



## wallanut (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai tout essayé, reconstruction de la base de données, suppression des fichiers avec Spotlight, suppression des caches, des prefs itou... 
J'ai fini par créer un sous dossier et j'ai déplacé les fichiers malades dedans manuellement, j'ai supprimé le dossier, confirmé pour les éléments inclus et là... *Miracle!*


----------



## Aliboron (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



wallanut a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai tout essayé, reconstruction de la base de données, suppression des fichiers avec Spotlight, suppression des caches, des prefs itou... J'ai fini par créer un sous dossier et j'ai déplacé les fichiers malades dedans manuellement, j'ai supprimé le dossier, confirmé pour les éléments inclus et là... *Miracle!*


Ne crie pas au miracle trop vite. Si ta base de données est trop corrompue pour qu'une réparation ait permis de remettre les choses en état, il y a fort à parier que d'autres ennuis surviendront bientôt. 

Essaye de faire des sauvegardes de tout ce qui peut l'être et repartir d'une identité neuve (voir dans les messages plus haut pour les détails). Il vaut mieux le faire tant que tes données sont accessibles.


----------



## wallanut (7 Décembre 2011)

En effet, les dysfonctionnements ont commencés rapidement, comme j'ai Time Machine j'ai restauré les 4 fichiers Préfs (User) d'Entourage, et là tout remarche bien et la base de donnée est clean (pour l'instant).
Les messages corrompus ne sont pas réapparus.


----------



## Aliboron (7 Décembre 2011)

wallanut a dit:


> comme j'ai Time Machine j'ai restauré les 4 fichiers Préfs (User) d'Entourage, et là tout remarche bien et la base de donnée est clean (pour l'instant).


Je le re-re-re-dis : Time Machine n'est pas un outil adapté à la sauvegarde des gros fichiers de type audio, vidéo, ou base de données : à chaque modification, même mineure, le fichier est considéré comme nouveau et fait donc l'objet d'un nouvel enregistrement. De plus, dans le cas des bases de données, s'il y a la moindre modification pendant que l'enregistrement se fait, la base ne correspond plus au fichier d'index, la sauvegarde devient inexploitable... Bref, on a toutes les chances de saturer rapidement le volume dédié à Time Machine avec des copies éventuellement inutilisables !

Il faut organiser différemment la sauvegarde de ce genre de fichiers, et donc de son identité Entourage. Par exemple avec une copie sur un disque externe tous les soirs à l'extinction, ce genre de choses. 

Pour le reste, on croise les doigts, en espérant que les choses soient vraiment arrangées "en profondeur" (même si, par expérience, j'en doute).


----------

